# Piloter une application Iphone par Midi



## jpex (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une interface midi pour Iphone 3GS qui  piloterai une App  pour envoyer des fichiers Audio (pour une régie  spectacle). Et pouvoir  piloter le tout à partir d'un clavier midi  quelconque.
Actuellement je le fais à la main avec l'iphone,  mais ce n'est pas très  pratique. Avec un Kb Midi, cela me permettrai  d'envoyer à la fois de  la musique, des effets sonores, avec une app  sampler pourquoi pas. (le  programme Qlab est interessant sur mac mais je  ne l'ai pas trouve sur  l'iphone).
J'ai vu qu'il y a 

l'iconnectmidi (un peu cher)
le Imx-1  yamaha
le mobilizer  II
l'Irig
-LeSynthStation25
Pouvez-vous  m'éclairer dans cette jungle  (interface+app)
Merci
Jpex


----------

